# Was sind Randbedindungen?



## DennisXX (20. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand erklären, was genau Randbedingungen in einem Softwareprojekt sind?

Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## noobadix (20. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

die Frage/den Begriff "Randbedingung" verstehe ich vieldeutig. Einerseits gibts es Spezifikationen, die Angeben, was eine Software können soll. Z.B. Erstellen sie ein Programm, das zwei Integer-Zahlen addiert.

Wo hast du denn den Begriff her, also in welchem Zusammenhang?


----------



## quivadis (20. Jan 2010)

Unter Randbedingen läuft vieles. 

Was für Daten sollen verarbeitet werden? Wo kommen die Daten her? Client/Server? Betriebssystem? usw.

Dann auch auf welchen anderen Tools baut die neue Entwicklung auf. Seiteneffekte und Einschränkungen dadurch?

Man kann natürlich auch die Art und Weise der Entwicklung nehmen. Team, Gruppen oder alleine?

Programmiersprache und Programmierstiel? 

Eigentlich sind das alles Sachen die mit im Pflichtenheft stehen sollten. 

Hoffe konnte etwas helfen. 
quivadis


----------



## ThreadPool (20. Jan 2010)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Hallo !
> 
> Könnte mir vielleicht jemand erklären, was genau Randbedingungen in einem Softwareprojekt sind?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe !



IMHO werden damit hauptsächlich Bedingungen bezeichnet die für die Projektbeteiligten schwer oder überhaupt nicht änderbar sind. 

Was versteht man darunter? Naja bestimmte technologische oder organisatorische Anforderungen welche die Entwicklung des Projektes in bestimmten Richtungen einschränken. Ein prominentes Beispiel wären z.B. Gesetze die es zu befolgen gilt, oder du hast bestimmte Hardwarevoraussetzungen gegeben. Es gibt aber auch Rahmenbedingungen die z.B. direkt auf den Entwicklungsprozess abzielen, z.B. das Projekt darf x Personentage nicht übersteigen, oder es wird nur Eclipse verwendet zum entwickeln etc.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2010)

Randbedingungen sind die äußerten Grenzen in der das System (bzw. Software) garantiert funktioniert ... als Beispiel Objekterkennung ... es sollen Rote Objekte erkannt werden ... dazu muss die Kamera als Farb "sehen" können ... das wäre die Randbedingung - mit Schwarz/Weiß wird es nix mit Rot erkennen ... oder ... es darf nicht zu Hell oder zu Dunkel sein - also zwischen 10 Lux und 150 Lux

also alles was maximaler/minimaler Wert gilt, in dem Deine Software noch 100% funktioniert


----------



## DennisXX (21. Jan 2010)

wären denn auch so etwas wie die Aufgabenstellungen Randbedingungen?


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2010)

jap


----------

